# Router Internet Probleme



## BeeSTy (18. Mai 2004)

Hi @ All,

bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines DSL Zuganges und des T-Sinus 154 DSL.
Im Netzwerk sind lediglich zwei Rechner, die ins Internet gehen.
Wenn nur einer davon eingeschaltet und on ist gibts auch keine Probleme.
Allerdings klappt es manchmal, leider zu häufig nicht wenn beide auf das Internet zugreifen wollen oder beide Rechner an sind.
Es lassen sich dann keine Seiten mehr aufrufen, Mails können nicht abgerufen werden und div. andere Programme können auch nicht connecten, obwohl laut LEDs am Router eine Verbindung aufgebaut ist.

Dann habe ich vermutet liegts vielleicht an ZoneAlarm, welches auf beiden Rechnern läuft, jedoch tritt das Problem auch auf wenn ZA nicht läuft.
Der PC und der Laptop laufen beide unter XP und bei beiden ist die integrierte Internetfirewall ausgeschaltet.

Kennt jemand das Problem und / oder weiß es zu beheben?
Ich weiß nichtmal nach was ich suchen soll, da es zeitweiße ja auch funktioniert, aber nicht immer, meiner Meinung nach halt zu oft.

Besten Dank


----------



## Norbert Eder (18. Mai 2004)

Haben beide Rechner unterschiedliche IP-Adressen? Oder kanns vorkommen, dass sie manchmal dieselbe haben? (aus welchen Gründen auch immer)


----------



## BeeSTy (19. Mai 2004)

Hallöchen,

das Problem mit der IP schließe ich mal aus, da der Router die IP Adressen automatisch verteilt. Kann es den vorkommen, dass der so doof ist und zwei gleiche vergibt?


----------



## gothic ghost (19. Mai 2004)

*T-Sinus 154 DSL*

Hallöchen,
T-Sinus 154 DSL  ist doch Wlan ? oder ? und Kabel-Lan ?
Was benutzt du ? 
Bei Wlan gibt es mehr einzustellen als bei einem Kabel-Lan,
mehr Infos  wären nicht schlecht . 
Raten verdierbt die Laune und vermindert die Hilfsbereitschaft.

*
Doof ist für uns Primaten reserviert.* :-(


----------



## BeeSTy (20. Mai 2004)

Also wir nutzen nur Kabel, kein WLAN.
WLAN ist aber aktiviert mit ner 128er Verschlüßelung, da ich das mal in nächster Zeit ausprobieren wollte, jedoch muss erst dieses Problem noch gelöst werden.
IP Adresse habe ich heute für meinen Rechner fest gelegt, mein Bruders Rechner bezieht sie noch automatisch. Dann hab ich noch die Ports für emule freigegeben.
Dann läuft auf beiden Rechnern wie gesagt ZoneAlarm und auf meinem noch NortonAntiVirus.
Beide nutzen den IE 6.0 unter XP.
Mein Betriebssystem habe ich auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht.

Ansonsten wüßte ich net was noch relevant wäre, da aber sicher noch was fehlt sagt mir bitte was ihr noch wissen möchtet.

Besten Dank schonmal


----------



## gothic ghost (20. Mai 2004)

Als erstes würde ich die Verschlüsselung deaktivieren, da du sie nicht gebrauchen kannst.
Kannst du Wlan generell deaktivieren ? könnten auch Störungen von 
Außerhalb sein,    habe eine Schwäche für Exoterristen. ;-) 
Müßte zwar parallel möglich sein, könnte aber eine Fehlerquelle sein.
Da es nur vorkommt wenn beide Rechner an sind kommt es zu einem Konflikt!?
Funktioniert denn der Zugriff von einem PC zum Anderen?
Wenn du über Start -> Ausführen -> cmd eingeben -> ok
und ipconfig -all eingibst und ok, werden dir deine IP, Subnet Musk, Gatway(Router),
DHSP- und DNS-Server angezeigt
IP Nummern, ist klar.
Subnet Mask ? normal ist 255.255.255.0
Namen ? nutzt du DNS ?
Im Internet Explorer muß "Keine Verbindung wählen" markiert sein,
unter Lan Einstellungen keine Häkchen.
Hoffe es hilft dir.


----------



## BeeSTy (20. Mai 2004)

@ gothic ghost 

Danke für Deine ausführliche Hilfe, also der Reihe nach:

Kannst du Wlan generell deaktivieren ?
Habe ich auch bereits ausprobiert, allerdings treten bei ein- sowie ausgeschaltetem WLAN Probleme auf.

Funktioniert denn der Zugriff von einem PC zum Anderen?
Habe ich mal ausprobiert als beide Rechner automatische IP Zuweisung erhielten, funktionierte jedoch nicht.  Habe jetzt beide fest vergeben, jetzt funktioniert es.

Subnet Mask ? normal ist 255.255.255.0
Jep ist auch bei uns so

nutzt du DNS ?
Unter DNS Server zeigt mir das Progi die selbe IP an wie unter Standardgateway, welche dem Router entspricht.

unter Lan Einstellungen keine Häkchen.
Da hatten wir automatische Einstellungen suchen das Häkchen gesetzt, hab ich nun geändert.

Mal schauen, ob es jetzt besser wird, Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfen.
Wenn immer noch Probleme auftauchen meld ich mich nomma.


----------



## Abbadon (22. Juni 2004)

Hi,

habe auch den 154 Basic! 

Ich habe ungefähr das gleiche Prolem, nur das ich per LAN am Router hänge und meine Nachbarn per WLAN!

Und komischerweise scheint der DNS immer abzuschmieren, denn es kommt total oft vor das meine Nachbarn nicht auf Internetseiten zugreifen können sondern nur ICQ und LiveStreams und so gehen! Das Intranet an sich funktioniert auch! 

Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?


----------

